
Ask HN: Any senior Rackspace people here on HN? - andrewstuart
My startup company is coming out of stealth mode soon with a product that is built for Rackspace and would be directly interesting to Rackspace.<p>However, I&#x27;m having trouble getting the attention of senior Rackspace technical management.<p>I want to show the product to senior technical folks at Rackspace - I have no doubt they would find it interesting.<p>Are there any Rackspace people here on HN who can help?
======
Tomte
You're doing a startup that's building something only relevant to one other
company, without any pre-existing connections to that company?

"Ballsy" is the most-positive-slanted word that comes to mind.

~~~
andrewstuart
Rackspace, Google, Amazon, Digital Ocean, Softlayer.

Each of these companies is supported by my software.

My software stands on its own two feet and will (I hope) succeed with or
without the direct interest of the platforms that it runs on, but it would
certainly be mutually beneficial for my software and the target platforms if
they cross promoted, or at least know that we exist.

Partnerships are a good thing for a startup to foster, especially if the
target partner company stands to gain new customers.

I'm also trying to get the attention of Digital Ocean - I may have a lead
there, and Softlayer - I know the right people and currently shaking that
tree. I suspect that Amazon and Google are such big players in this space that
it is not of much interest to them if a company builds software around their
platform.

~~~
Tomte
Okay. "Built for Rackspace" sounded very peculiar.

